
Crypto Pioneer David Chaum Says He’s Built a Better Bitcoin - ganeumann
https://www.wsj.com/articles/crypto-pioneer-david-chaum-says-hes-built-a-better-bitcoin-1537405201
======
kristianp
There's a whitepaper at [https://www.elixxir.io/](https://www.elixxir.io/)

Article by "@Elixxir_io" [https://medium.com/@elixxir_io/welcome-to-elixxir-
eea7bb9357...](https://medium.com/@elixxir_io/welcome-to-elixxir-eea7bb9357e6)

